# Tohatsu 60 Prop - Beryllium



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Just put my deposit down on a Tohatsu 60 - white! Should be sweet.

What prop should I go with? Non-tunnel hull. I'm thinking the Powertech SCB3 15 pitch. What would you all recommend for average hull shot and high top end speed?

I know Jack Foreman could probably hook me up, but I want to order through the shop I'm buying from to get a good deal as they said they are giving me a credit for a prop.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Following


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

With no base numbers it's really hard to know which prop will be right for your boat. Are there any other finished berylliums with a 60 tohatsu on them? 

If not, this is just me and what I'm doing with my FS17, I'd get a stock prop to get numbers off of. Then order an expensive one after the break in is done.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

I have that prop for sale now. Brand new. Only used for a short time while my 4 blade was being made.
$200 included shipping.

I have a 50 Tohatsu and I saw 39mph with it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Xcapnjoe said:


> I have that prop for sale now. Brand new. Only used for a short time while my 4 blade was being made.
> $200 included shipping.
> 
> I have a 50 Tohatsu and I saw 39mph with it.


On what skiff?


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

bryson said:


> On what skiff?


Hell's Bay Waterman. Chris built it ages ago.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

This is what I’m running on my Beavertail BTX w/MFS60 (which is a very similar hull). I’ve been very happy with the hole shot as well as the top speed.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Terry said:


> This is what I’m running on my Beavertail BTX w/MFS60 (which is a very similar hull). I’ve been very happy with the hole shot as well as the top speed.
> 
> View attachment 169030


It's such a great prop, I might raise the price!


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

I had reached out to powertech about the boat I'm building that I purchased the MFS60 for. I elected to go through breakin with the aluminum prop so they could better size the prop for me. Below are the emails: 



> I am in the process of building a flats skiff and have purchased a 60HP Tohatsu(MFS60A) and wanted an opinion of what prop to get with the ultimate goal of shallow water performance.
> The boat is 18.5’ long and is roughly 70” wide at the water line. Estimated weight of the hull will be 450lbs, so with passengers and rigging under 1400lbs.
> At rest, the draft will be less than 6”. The motor will be on a 6” setback jackplate and the boat will have trim tabs.
> 
> I would like to start with a stainless prop to replace the aluminum prop that the motor is supplied with.


Good morning Walter,

Thanks so much for the email. We make a few different props that will work for your application. I don't know if you've looked at our props for this horsepower yet but the one we've had the most success with on the Tohatsus is our SRD. It's a large diameter high grip wheel and is designed to be ran the way you intend on using the boat. Typically we run 14-16 pitch props on that motor, 16's being the faster 14's on the heavier loads, so without any hard numbers it would be best to start with a 15 pitch.
It's taking us about 3-5 weeks to get a prop built and shipped. In order to get you the right prop the first time it would be great if you could break in the motor with the aluminum prop, get back to us with the wide open speed and rpm you can reach with it, and then we could use those numbers to recommend the stainless propeller. I'd hate to take 5 weeks to build one, find out it's wrong, and take another 3-5 to get one out to you. There is also a $49.95 exchange fee that would be nice to avoid. Please let me know what you think and if you have any questions.

Cheers!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

VANMflyfishing said:


> Just put my deposit down on a Tohatsu 60 - white! Should be sweet.
> 
> What prop should I go with? Non-tunnel hull. I'm thinking the Powertech SCB3 15 pitch. What would you all recommend for average hull shot and high top end speed?
> 
> I know Jack Foreman could probably hook me up, but I want to order through the shop I'm buying from to get a good deal as they said they are giving me a credit for a prop.


You don’t have to buy from Foreman. He can help you out with advice because he’s a PowerTech dealer and has also designed a few of their props.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Powertech also recommended the SRD3 for my MFS60 and I was not impressed after running it. It’s certainly not a grip prop either, maybe if you added cup. I recommend looking at the SCB 15 or 16p, Yamaha black stainless 15p, Solas C3/C4 14p or 15p, or Foreman. If the Beryllium is a Whipray/Waterman derivative then a stern lifting prop _should_ work best. At least that’s the type of prop I felt responded best - SRD is a bow lift prop. Maybe call Prop Gods?


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Salt said:


> Powertech also recommended the SRD3 for my MFS60 and I was not impressed after running it. It’s certainly not a grip prop either, maybe if you added cup. I recommend looking at the SCB 15 or 16p, Yamaha black stainless 15p, Solas C3/C4 14p or 15p, or Foreman. If the Beryllium is a Whipray/Waterman derivative then a stern lifting prop _should_ work best. At least that’s the type of prop I felt responded best - SRD is a bow lift prop. Maybe call Prop Gods?


I spoke to a prop guy that worked for PT for 10+ years and he said the SCB3 15 is the way to go. He said you want a stern lifting prop versus a bow lifting prop which is what the SRD is. He did recommend using an aluminum prop first and seeing how that performs. I think I'll go with the Solas Amita 3 15 pitch as it is similar to the SCB in dimensions. The C3 looks similar to the SRD as the diameter is larger. 

Thanks for the help yall!


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks for letting us know. Solas Rubex C4 is stern lifting. Post your results with the Amita. This question has been asked a lot recently with regard to propping the MFS60.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm running this model on my Mangrove and the MFS60.

scb3r16py650


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

I have run two different props on my MFS60 with my 17'10" Conchfish Tunnel Skiff and still have not found a "perfect" one

RPM & Speed data @ normal 2 man fishing load

Foreman Holeshot Prop - 14P 
-Top RPM - 6100+ (yes, I know this is too much) 
-Top Speed: 33mph 
-Hole Shot - Face melting 

PowerTech! SRG3R15PTN40
-Top RPM - 5400- (yes, I know this is too little)
-Top Speed - 37 mph
-Hole Shot - Meh kinda sluggish 

I normally just run with my Foreman prop because hole shot is more important to me. All I have to do is refrain from slamming the throttle down.


----------

